# RDA coil market?



## Luke Van (3/11/14)

Gunky coil just not hitting right, tasting horrible, and just not feeling content? So you reach for your vape stash, pull out your organic cotton, keep scratching, only to find that you're fesh out of kanthal, and have no backup coils?

How would you feel if you could hop on th e forum, pm a guy and request your coil, with kanthal gauge, wrap amount and resistance , and have it delivered to your doorstep! All for a very small price! Sounds amazing.

Considering doing a large order of kanthal and doing a lot of pre wraps and things like that. Just a thought 

Vape safe and vape on!


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Luke Van said:


> Gunky coil just not hitting right, tasting horrible, and just not feeling content? So you reach for your vape stash, pull out your organic cotton, keep scratching, only to find that you're fesh out of kanthal, and have no backup coils?
> 
> How would you feel if you could hop on th e forum, pm a guy and request your coil, with kanthal gauge, wrap amount and resistance , and have it delivered to your doorstep! All for a very small price! Sounds amazing.
> 
> ...



its a good idea for those okes who wants to go rebuildable but feel they not equipped to build coils.
this question has been raised before but the person was actually looking for someone to build the coils and sell them
so i think you may have a few bites here.
the bulk of the guys however enjoy the build as it makes vaping even more enjoyable so before you go out and order kilometers worth of kanthal maybe just start a poll to see how many guys would be interested

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Getting them delivered is going to be the big issue here, a person is going to have to order a lot to justify the R100 courier charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luke Van (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Getting them delivered is going to be the big issue here, a person is going to have to order a lot to justify the R100 courier charge.



Imagine like a loyalty card. Something cool, a toilet idea has many flaws...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/11/14)

Fast tech has started selling decent looking microcoils, in reasonable ohm ranges, $4.34 per pack of 50


----------



## Luke Van (4/11/14)

One of the things is that they are 100% local.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

